# Do Polo or Dress Shirts Look Nicer on Men?



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

Do polo or dress shirts look nicer on men? Dress shirts are also called button-up shirts.

The following guy is wearing a polo shirt (For those of you who don't know what a polo shirt is)










Here's an image of a guy wearing a dress shirt.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

But... but... I'm gay



Also, you can see the package on the guy in the second pic.


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> But... but... I'm gay
> 
> Also, you can see the package on the guy in the second pic.


Edited the poll options. Men are allowed to vote now.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well dress shirts all the way, they look so damn hot in those.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Where's the rugby shirt option?

Voted dress shirt.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't like polo shirts at all.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Dress shirts!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Shirts, whatever. As long as the pants are off.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Dress shirt


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Shirts, whatever. As long as the pants are off.


:lol


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

T-shirts, or no shirts. Preferably no shirt. 
Guys usually look all uncomfortable when you dress them up.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

polo shirt for majority of guys

or button up shirt if it's worn like this


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> polo shirt for majority of guys
> 
> or button up shirt if it's worn like this


I want that shirt :boogie


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

get it, it's a good investment I promise

I changed my mind, button up shirts looks good on almost every guy.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Most likely dress shirts *nodnod* my guy doesn't have polo shirts and I'm thankful for that xD


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm always wearing polo shirts. I've never even owned a dress shirt.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm partial to polo's myself.

Every once in a while I'll rock a dress shirt but it's usually T-shirts or polo's...although I'm starting a cardigan obsession haha.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Neither


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> or button up shirt if it's worn like this


Yeees.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Dress shirts look better and in my opinion they also suit more body types. Personally I think only slim and/or relatively buff guys look good in polos.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

For some reason blue polo shirts just remind me of Best Buy uniforms...

Also, I wore a polo shirt once to a bookstore and I was mistaken for someone who worked there. Coincidence?


----------



## johnnyboy11 (Oct 21, 2012)

i just can't take anymore of those slim fit dress shirts, chest hair and everything


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I accidentally voted polo shirts. I meant dress shirts haha


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Dress shirt= is just for wokr place!!,, u'll look older!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want other options ;~;


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it depends on the guy and his body type. Some polos/dress shirts might look good on one guy but not the other. Either way I'm impartial.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I look best in a simple t-shirt. Dress shirts are good for work and look good, but aren't that comfortable. I used to like polo shirts, but I don't think they look that good anymore. Guys really have limited options compared to women.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

I think I have a dress shirt fetish.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Dress shirts look too fancy, so I wear t shirts and some polo shirts mainly.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dress shirts have always looked best.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Dress shirts for formal events worn casually.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't like polo shirts. They're too 'country club'.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Dress shirts. Also the fabric looks like it'd be better for feeling-up.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

dress shirts, polos are awful


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

dress shirts with the sleeves rolled up _YUM_


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dress shirts!
I have no idea why, but I think Polos make guys look like douchebags :/
Sorry Polo lovers!!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> dress shirts with the sleeves rolled up _YUM_


lol, thats pretty much half my wardrobe lol...


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm a true fan of polo shirts on men. Especially in bright, bold colors.


----------



## CopeCitizen2 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm a 100% straight guy, but I voted for dress shirts purely out of my sheer hatred for polos. The only instances I'd ever wear them was If I was playing golf, or on a yacht.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure.. I wear both..
Im rarely seen wearing _just _a t-shirt..


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Not everyone can pull off a polo. If in doubt go with a dress/button down shirt; they're more versatile anyway.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I think i wore i a polo shirt when i was working at the state fair.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Dress.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dress shirts, can turn an average guy into a turn on for me if they wear it right.


----------

